# Rocket sheep cloudsat



## sabrefm1 (22/4/15)

what do you guys recommend is a nice flavour to mix with this juice. something that compliments it. maybe vanilla?


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> what do you guys recommend is a nice flavour to mix with this juice. something that compliments it. maybe vanilla?


Nicoticket's Frenilla (French vanilla) mixes well with any other juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (22/4/15)

where can I get that juice?


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> where can I get that juice?


Problem, I see www.juicyjoes does not stock Frenilla. So, looks like it is not available locally.


----------



## huffnpuff (22/4/15)

Andre said:


> Problem, I see www.juicyjoes does not stock Frenilla. So, looks like it is not available locally.


www.eciggies.co.za has


----------



## Apovic (22/4/15)

@Andre http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=frenilla . Looks like there is stock.


----------



## sabrefm1 (22/4/15)

how do you buy from juicyjoes i see they dont have contact numbers or address details on site


----------



## Apovic (22/4/15)

@sabrefm1 just register on the website and place a order. If you are from Cape Town you can request a pick up, or else there is going to be courier charges involved. Alternatively give ShaneW a pm.


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

Apovic said:


> @Andre http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=frenilla . Looks like there is stock.


Ah, thank you so much for the correction. I did not see the second page. Did find it strange that Frenilla was not on there.


----------



## KB_314 (22/4/15)

What setup/build are you using for it? 
I happen to be vaping cloudsat right now. On my RTA's (and subtank mini) I like the juice - although it's quite a "doughy" vape (with good apple and spice flavour). I thought about mixing but didn't know what to mix. Maybe vanilla. But that's rather "vanilla" 

I'm now vaping it on a Cyclone/Reo - oh my word, it's amazeballs on it's own. So my advice is to try it on a few different atties rather than mixing. If you have a Cyclone or RM2, I can almost guarantee you won't want to mix it. If not, I'm sure a decent flavour chasing dripper will give great results on it's own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (23/4/15)

atm im using a nautilus mini with variable ego on 4.8v. i dont want to venture into rebuildables anymore i would prefer a kanger sub tank if i want sub ohm but then i will need to change my battery. but my plan is to stick with the nautilus for now and just upgrade my battery to an eleaf


----------

